# Thoughts on which of these breeders has the best goats?



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

So I'm tentatively looking for 2 Boer doelings this year. Here are some breeders websites that are in Ontario....some close (1 hr ) some far (5-6 hr)

I want real meaty, thick, wide, meat production doelings with good conformation that will still grow on bush/forage. I'm still not sure if I want registered or not.

I would be crossing them with Kiko, which is pretty common. So would have a registered dam make them worth a bit more or does it not really matter? 
Is it a good idea to get registered? There seems to be a pretty good market for registered if you have good stock.

SO:
Who has the best goats?
What are your favorite bucks and does from each one?

High Octane Boer Goats: http://southwesternontarioboergoats.webs.com/herdsires.htm

Treeline Boers :http://www.treelineboers.com/index.php?p=1_1_Home

Pryme Farms: http://www.prymefarms.ca/index.php?page=boer-bucks

Wind Waker Boers: https://sites.google.com/site/windwakerboers/our-does

Spring Valley Boer Goats: http://springvalleyboers.webs.com/contact-us

And this is still confusing me  What's the difference between a Fullblood Boer and a Purebred Boer?

Thanks!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

The windwalker website wouldn't load for me, but I like Pryme and Spring Valley.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I like the ones from Treeline and Pryme the best. That's just based on what the bucks and the kids look like. You can have the best genetics in the world but if that quality doesn't pass to the kids it doesn't matter


----------



## ryder225912 (Dec 25, 2013)

If I remember correctly... Fullblood is 100% (Reg.) South African Boer. Purebred is a percentage animal that the % is high enough to qualify as a Canadian Purebred. Hope that makes sense!

Have you considered looking at Sugarfields stock? We bought our reg. Fullblood buckling from them and absolutely loved him! Wish I'd never sold him. And their prices are very reasonable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ryder225912 (Dec 25, 2013)

And personally, I wouldn't care if the parents of crosses are registered. I can only say that I personally wouldn't pay more for a crossbred kid just because its parents were registered animals of different breeds. Just my feeling on the subject though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

LLNkikos said:


> And this is still confusing me  What's the difference between a Fullblood Boer and a Purebred Boer?
> 
> Thanks!


Personally, I don't care for Boers so that takes care of your first question. As far as Full blood and Purebred goes, if memory serves, pure bred is bred up by breeding a full blood buck to a different breed over the course of time, and full blood is the result of mating two 100% goats of any particular breed.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

ryder225912 said:


> If I remember correctly... Fullblood is 100% (Reg.) South African Boer. Purebred is a percentage animal that the % is high enough to qualify as a Canadian Purebred. Hope that makes sense!
> 
> Have you considered looking at Sugarfields stock? We bought our reg. Fullblood buckling from them and absolutely loved him! Wish I'd never sold him. And their prices are very reasonable.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Yes, thank you!

No, I haven't looked at Sugarfield's animals....will do though!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Anyone else? I know there's lots of Boer breeders / enthusiasts on here !


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Those top two bucks of Pryme are nice. They look like they mean business. It looks like Spring Valley bought some of their goats from Pryme. Aren't they in Kentucky and you in Canada? Is it hard to get goats across the boarder? IDK.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Tenacross said:


> It looks like Spring Valley bought some of their goats from Pryme. Aren't they in Kentucky and you in Canada? Is it hard to get goats across the boarder? IDK.


I don't think so...their website says Hagersville, Ontario....Guess there's 2 of 'em!


----------



## JT3 (May 1, 2011)

I prefer the first 5 of the Pryme website over any of the others that were listed.

Those are bucks/does that have a lot of breed character but also have some mass, size and body to them.

The others had a lot of breed character but you said you want wide...deep...long. Go with any of those.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Ok, thanks everyone!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

LLNkikos said:


> I don't think so...their website says Hagersville, Ontario....Guess there's 2 of 'em!


Sorry, my bad. I got lost apparently. :angel:


----------

